

When Will Computers Match the Human Brain? Kurzweil vs. Myers - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/08/19/when-will-computers-match-the-human-brain-kurzweil-vs-myers/

======
lxmorj
The bit about testing for consciousness is kinda bogus... Can you test a human
for consciousness? It is a bit soliptic (word?), but basically you can only
"measure the believability of an alleged consciousness" of the people around
you, right? It isn't as though you could ever prove anyone else has non-
heuristic thoughts...

